# Guy Martin



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone interested in watching Guy tonight on channel 4, helping with the preparation of the Vulcan Bombers last flight?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Is he out of Hospital now?

I thought he was pretty badly banged up

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

PVR already set, knowing Mr Martin it should be both informative AND amusing.

Is it me or do others think the bloke is barking mad who's self preservation chip was removed at birth? 

Andy


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> PVR already set, knowing Mr Martin it should be both informative AND amusing.
> 
> Is it me or do others think the bloke is barking mad who's self preservation chip was removed at birth?
> 
> Andy


Nay, He's just "proper" !!:laugh:

Nidge


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree Andy, I always think he is a modern daft Fred Dibnah on steroids. He always seems to have the same fascination with everything just like Fred.
Brian


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought he was Fred's love child !!!

M


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

He's certainly a one-off!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Is he out of Hospital now?
> 
> I thought he was pretty badly banged up
> 
> ...


Obviously made of sterner stuff than the softies that get paid millions to kick a ball around!!!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-...artin-what-its-like-to-crash-a-superbike.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The program was great. Personally I don't think Guy Martin added much to it other than lots of inane laughter.
Not saying he doesn't present some great programs.

Ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

2 months after this





how does he do it?
MADMAN

good program though


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Just watched it - Brilliant!!!

Guy was not so involved as usual perhaps - but understandable given the circs...

I used to watch the Vulcans come into Akrotiri back in the 70's, dumping fuel over Button's Bay to get to the right weight to land safely - those things carried some fuel didn't they??

Was always amazed how slow they looked - their immense size and being at about 200ft helped I suppose.

The noise on a full power take-off was amazing - windows shaking everywhere - only surpassed by the Lightning pair "Battle Flight" dual take-off on full re-heat every evening at 18:00 - Happy Days!!

Such a shame it's no longer to fly - but happy memories from Cyprus and more recently from Car Fest South (held in Overton - where I live for half the year) where we have previously enjoyed a couple of memorable flys-past. (fly-pasts?)

Mrs HD was a member of the WRAF back in the day (we met in Cyprus in 1973 - it's our 41st Wedding Anniv. tomorrow - St Andrews day...) and is a sucker for anything aeroplane related.

Just to reinforce that, her dad worked for RR in Hucknall (Notts) and worked on the development of Aero engines - specifically the Olympus which of course powered the Vulcan and later her beautiful cousin the Concorde (also sadly missed)

Thanks for the heads-up on this programme - when we are away it's easy to miss little gems like this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic aircraft ! I was in the RAF in the '60's here in UK & Cyprus and well remember the ear piercing rumble of their engines - only surpassed by the ground shuddering noise of the Lightning when on 're-heat' & a vertical climb . . .them waz the days, ho hum, I imagine with all the armed forces cutbacks the Salvation Army is bigger nowadays.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant, just watched it on catch up, Guy is a brilliant presenter, yes he's a funny and quirky, but he's a real one off and long may he continue, his enthusiasm shows, he reminds me of a younger Mark Williams but on steroids.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The programme was brilliant and Guy Martin contributed to it, I like him. The aircraft and what these people achieved in keeping it flying was immense. For some reason the Vulcan is my wife's favourite aircraft and it seems to be the only thing that gets her excited these days! When we lived in MQs at Swinderby in the 60s, we always knew when they were flying over, windows shaking and TV showing snowstorms. I have this great picture in my mind of coming over the hill at Waddington and seeing the Vulcans on the pans with arc lights lighting them up, immense.

It always makes me wonder though why the Black Buck pilot received a DFC and some tosser cycling around an indoor arena gets knighted; strange set of values we have in this country.

Dave


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

dovtrams said:


> It always makes me wonder though why the Black Buck pilot received a DFC and some tosser cycling around an indoor arena gets knighted; strange set of values we have in this country.
> 
> Dave


They have only just managed to recognise the brave bomber command,


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

If anybody is interested, I have the 4.2gb channel 4 video file, recorded in hd.

I can maybe upload it or burn it to dvd.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Great programme.

Any of the ex RAF guys remember back in the 80's at Endex and all the Vulcans used to do the final Survival Scramble, never failed to bring a tingle to the spine.

Not a brilliant clip but...






Pete


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

peejay said:


> Any of the ex RAF guys remember back in the 80's at Endex and all the Vulcans used to do the final Survival Scramble, never failed to bring a tingle to the spine.


Reminds of the many hours on exercise at a certain northern base. The number of taxi scrambles we went through (simulated survival scrambles - but you slammed the breaks on before takeoff speed and turned off at the end of the runway to park up and simulate being airborne).

Allegedly on one occasion (I wasn't there) the order "survival scramble" came through. ATC were asked to confirm, which they did.

It was only as the 4th aircraft checked in on the Operations frequency did the penny drop and the order was recinded - a bit too late for the next 2 aircraft who were already airborne with the next one aborting on the runway! Six long range 4-jets were now in the sky burning 8 hours of fuel each and no tasking :grin2:


----------

